# Looking for a bench vice



## Nomes (Mar 21, 2009)

I've started looking for a vice for my bench.
Anyone know where I can get a good deal on one?:huh:


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

craigslist


----------



## oldgoat49 (Oct 30, 2006)

Craigslist, garage sales can be good places. A really good vise like a Wilton will cost a pretty penny.


----------



## Armchair Bronco (Mar 24, 2009)

Grizzly has some GREAT bench vises, everything from small portable one to big ones that need to be bolted to a table.

I have this 2.5" clamp-on vise ($24)










I'd like to eventually get one like this 5" bench vise ($57)


----------



## Nomes (Mar 21, 2009)

For wood working.
Someone use to sell a red one for around $18 but I guess they would be a little more than that now.:icon_smile:


----------



## CivilEngineer13 (Aug 29, 2008)

I got some hardware from woodcraft and made my own.

I think vise are one of those things that you get what you pay for, but you also need to consider your uses. Don't spend alot if you don't plan on using it alot. That's my theory. What you are paying for on the higher end models is life span (and maybe a few features).

But if I spend alot on a product, it better last! If I cheap out and by the lower end, I have absolutly no reason to believe it will hold up (that's not to say there arn't exceptions)


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Nomes said:


> For wood working.
> Someone use to sell a red one for around $18 but I guess they would be a little more than that now.:icon_smile:


 You can buy parts to make a woodworkers bench vise from places such as Lee Valley tools. You buy the screw jack and nut plate, and build the wooden parts from planking. Busy Bee tools, in Canada sells the set for around $20, but do not ship to the states. There are probably tool stores down there that sell the same things. Possibly Harbour Freight?, Lowes, or Rockler?

Gerry


----------



## baus (Apr 3, 2009)

Nomes said:


> I've started looking for a vice for my bench.
> Anyone know where I can get a good deal on one?:huh:


Harbor Freight - I got a 3" for $30


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

What ever you do, do not purchase the HF quick release 9" wood vice, complete junk. Racks REAL bad and the quick release broke after a week of light use, rendering the vice a paper weight.


----------



## Nomes (Mar 21, 2009)

How about one of these?

http://www.toolshopdirect.co.uk/item.php?sn=68843&setcurrency=y&code=USD

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-6-1-2-WOODW...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

Spend a little more for you vice. If you can go look at a couple. There is nothing more frustrating then a vice that racks right out of the box. Get a good one, it will be with you for the rest of your career....


----------



## Nomes (Mar 21, 2009)

I went to look at some today and couldn't find any went to Orlando and Lakeland Fla.

What would a good vice cost that wouldn't fall apart?


----------



## windstorm (Dec 21, 2008)

Nomes, I bought the quick release front vice below at Woodcraft for $86.99 & it's never failed me.


----------



## nelcatjar (May 15, 2009)

What about this vise? I was thinking about getting this for the workbench I'm building. Quick release, 10.5" jaw, front dog, opens to 15". 

It has has this "toe in" feature: Vise jaws are equipped with a "toe-in" feature - when fully closed the jaws meet only at the top to provide even clamping on the whole depth of the work piece. 

I'm kind of one of these options opens guy. If I get this huge vise, it will do all the small stuff, but if I have something big.... then I'm ready.

http://www.woodcraft.com/product.aspx?ProductID=147941&FamilyID=4939


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

nelcatjar said:


> What about this vise? I was thinking about getting this for the workbench I'm building. Quick release, 10.5" jaw, front dog, opens to 15".
> 
> It has has this "toe in" feature: Vise jaws are equipped with a "toe-in" feature - when fully closed the jaws meet only at the top to provide even clamping on the whole depth of the work piece.
> 
> ...


I have a couple of vises in that style, except that mine do not have the little lifting dog feature in them. This style of vise is very handy, and easy to use.:thumbsup:

Gerry


----------

